# Champsochromis caeruleus



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

A couple new shots of the male. Around 8" to 8.5" in size.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

what an impressive fish. The profile says that they can reach 18" , thats a monster. I havent seen a hap over 10" in person but I can only imagine what an awesome sight a full grown champ. would be.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Great looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thanks alot!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice do you have any females for him??? if so how many :fish:


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Stud... :drooling: I hope my guy ends up looking that good. He's already 9 inches but nowhere as nice looking.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

herny said:


> very nice do you have any females for him??? if so how many :fish:


Thanks, I did have two females, but two weeks ago I traded them in at my LFS, as I have no interest in breeding this species anymore. I have kept this male only and am currently raising 42 fry which I pulled prior to being traded.

Of the species in my sig. I would like to continue to breed my rostratus, and hopefully have my Buccochromis nototaenia and OB peacocks breed.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Tybo said:


> Stud... :drooling: I hope my guy ends up looking that good. He's already 9 inches but nowhere as nice looking.


Thanks!


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got a 5" male in that I ordered off one of the CF retailers and these fish are cool. He wont back down from anyone. I am getting a 240 long in a few months. I am moving and dont want to get it untill I move and get settled.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

nimboman said:


> I just got a 5" male in that I ordered off one of the CF retailers and these fish are cool. He wont back down from anyone. I am getting a 240 long in a few months. I am moving and dont want to get it untill I move and get settled.


Cool deal, the males just keep getting nicer as they mature, and at feeding time my guy goes phycho,  launching himself at the pellets.

You'll be getting a great tank, I'am looking to get the same one next year.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

FYI: champs love to run, so keep a 'better than average' lid on your tank as they grow. i lost two 10" males overnight a while back. on the way out, they tore off the 2" plastic cover that encloses the back edge of my tank, and totally dislodged the 24x16 glass from it's sliders. they were in that same tank, since i bought them @ 2", and i totally under estimated their potential. HTH.
(nice fish, bigfishferd :thumb: )


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

*lloyd* Sorry to hear about your loss.

Yeah, they are a very fast and powerful species.


----------

